# 1 1/2" Wald Glass reflector.



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

Nice 1 1/2" Wald Glass reflector.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2022)

$50


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> $50



Thank you but no deal.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 22, 2022)

Can you take a better picture of the thread


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

Sure


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

Here it is.


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 22, 2022)

$60


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> $60



Deal


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 23, 2022)

PM sent


----------

